# Wissenswertes zur Leuchtstofflampe



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

*Lichterzeugung mit Leuchtstofflampe* 

Leuchtstofflampen sind mit Quecksilberdampf gefüllt und haben an den Enden beheizbare Elektroden.
Die Innenwandung des Glasrohres ist mit Leuchtstoffen beschichtet, die bei Betrieb der Leuchtstofflampe 
in bestimmten Lichtfarben leuchten.
Daher der Name Leuchtstofflampe (Lichtstrahler)
Die Lichtfarben werden durch die Art der Gasfüllung und des Leuchtstoffes bestimmt.

Die Lebensdauer einer Leuchtstofflampe beträgt etwa 7000 Brennstunden bei etwa 2000 Schaltungen.

Wird die Leuchtstofflampe sehr häufig geschaltet, sinkt die Lebensdauer.

Die Lichtausbeute gegenüber einer Glühlampe beträgt bei gleicher Leistung etwa das 3-6 fache.

Leuchtstofflampen haben keinen Durchgang zwischen den Elektroden,
 also muß der Strom durch die Gasfüllung hindurch fließen. 
Dazu muß das Gas aber erst in einen leitenden Zustand versetzt werden

Damit der Strom durch die Leuchtstofflampe fließt, 
wird die Qecksilberdampffüllung durch einen Starter und Drossel 
bewirkenden Hochspannungsstoß ionisiert und damit leitfähig.
Der Strom durch die Qecksilberdampffüllung erzeugt sichtbares, 
blaßblaues Licht und eine wesentlich kräftigere aber unsichtbare ultraviolette Lichtstrahlung.
Dieses UV-Licht kann die Glaswandung nicht durchdringen, 
es regt aber die innerhalb des Glasrohres angebrachte Leuchstoffschicht zum leuchten an

*Wirkungsweise der Leuchtstofflampe* 







Damit der Strom durch die Leuchtstofflampe fließt, 
wird die Qecksilberdampffüllung durch einen Starter und Drossel 
bewirkenden Hochspannungsstoß ionisiert und damit leitfähig.

Nach dem der Quecksilberdampf gezündet hat, wird sein Widerstand klein 
und damit der Strom durch die Lampe sehr groß.
Damit die Lampe nicht zerstört wird, muß der starke Stromanstieg 
durch ein Vorschaltgerät verhindert werden.

Leuchtstofflampen benötigen demnach für ihren einwandfreien Betrieb zusätzliche Betriebsmittel:
Eine Zündeinrichtung (Starter) und ein Vorschaltgerät (Drosssel).

*Schaltungsprinzip der Leuchtstofflampe* 






Wie aus dem Stromlaufplan (oben) zu ersehen ist, wird die Leuchtstofflampe mit dem Vorschaltgerät in Reihe geschaltet.
Parallel zur Leuchtstofflampe liegt der Starter, der die Leuchtstofflampe zündet.
Der Parallel zum Starter liegende Kondensator dient überwiegend zur Funkentstörung.
Nach Einschalten des Netzschalters liegt die Netzspannung zwischen L1 und N über Vorschaltgerät und Elektroden (Wendel) an der Glimmlampe des Starters.
Das Edelgas in der Glimmlampe zündet, es fließt ein kleiner Strom. 
Durch die hervorgerufene Glimmladung erwärmen sich die Elektroden der Glimmlampe.






Durch die Erwärmung krümmen sich die aus Bimetall bestehenden Elektroden im Starter und berühren sich.
Dadurch wird die Glimmlampe kurzgeschlossen






Jetzt fließt ein hoher Strom (der etwa 1,5fache Lampenstrom) vom Außenleiter L1 über das Vorschaltgerät, über die 1.Elektrode, durch den kurzgeschlossenem Starter und über die 2.Elektrode zum Neutralleiter N.
Im Vorschaltgerät baut sich ein starkes Magnetfeld auf. Die Metallwendeln (Elektroden) in der Leuchtstofflampe werden aufgeheizt.
Die Elektroden sind mit einer Paste versehen, 
von der sich bei Erwärmung Elektronen leicht lösen können.

Da die kurzgeschlossene Glimmlampe im Starter nicht mehr leuchtet, kühlt sie sich ab.
Die Glimmlampenkontakte öffnen sich, der Stromkreis wird unterbrochen.
Das starke Magnetfeld im Vorschaltgerät bricht zusammen.
Das hat zur Folge, daß das Vorschaltgerät durch die Induktionswirkung einen großen Spannungsstoß an die Elektroden der Leuchtstofflampe liefert.
Der große Spannungsstoß (600V bis ca. 2000V) bringt die aus den Elektroden austretenden Elektronen auf eine große Geschwindigkeit.
Sie prallen gegen Quecksilberatome, schlagen dadurch weitere Elektronen herraus und machen die Quecksilberatome ebenfalls leitend.
Die Gasfüllung innerhalb der Leuchtstofflampe wird also leitend.
Die Leuchtstofflampe hat gezündet.






Der Strom der Leuchtstofflampe steigt lawinenartig an. Das Vorschaltgerät wirkt jetzt als Strombegrenzer (Drossel),die Leuchtstofflampe leuchtet. 
Die Brennspannung bei einer 36W-Lampe ca.103V.
Die Glimmlampe im Starter kann nicht leuchten, weil die Spannung an den Glimmelektroden zu klein geworden ist.


*Technische Daten:* 

Nennleistung 36 W, Länge 1200 mm
Nennspannung 220 V, Nennstrom 0,44 A, Brennspannung ca. 103 V
Erforderliche Zündspannung zwischen den Elektroden: 300 V-600 V
(bei warmer Lampe genügt der kleinere Wert)
Das Vorschaltgerät liefert eine Zündspannung von 600 V-2000 V
Vorheizstrom 0,64 A-0,78 A
Lampenersatzwiderstand der leuchtenden Lampe 290 Ohm
Heizwendelwiderstand 6,8 Ohm
Leistungsaufname mit Drossel 51 W
Scheinleistung: 97 VA
Leistungsfaktor cos phi = 0,52
Nennstrom bei kompensierter Lampe (cos phi = 1) 0,29 A
Zündspannung für die Starterglimmlampe ca 160 V
Löschspannung für die Starterglimmlampe ca 140 V
Strom bei leuchtender Starter-Glimmlampe 20 mA bis 40 mA
Startspannung, bei der die Kontakte öffnen sollen ca. 180 V

_*Anmerkung: * _ 
_Der Starter kann nur dann die Zündung der Lampe einleiten, _ _wenn er die "Startspannung" _ _von 180 V erhält. _ _Erst bei dieser Spannung ist es sicher, daß der Starter seine _ _Kontakte schließt und beim _ _Erkalten öffnet._ 

Unterschiedliche Starter gibt es für Single- Lampenschaltungen und für Tandemschaltungen.
Meist steht auf den Single-Starter 220V oder Single
auf dem Tandem-Starter Tandem oder 110V


----------

